# nvidia fails to load after kernel 2.6.7 upgrade

## blueillusion

i've just upgraded to kernel 2.6.7 gento dev sources.

this is what i did. after i booted into my working 2.6.7 kernel

emerge unmerge nvidia-glx

emerge unmerge nvidia-kernel

env-update && source /etc/profile

emerge nvidia-glx

emerge nvidia-kernel

modules-update

opengl-update nvidia

But i still get a black screen when x starts! i cant even press control f1 to get into terminal. 4kb stacks are off and same with register param in processor types. please help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blueillusion,

Did you update the /usr/src/linux symbolic link to point to your new kernel before you did the emerge nvidia-kernel.

Is the kernel module in /lib/modules/<kernel_version>/video/ ?

----------

## blueillusion

Yes i did all that before i emerged it.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blueillusion,

do 

```
modprobe nvidia
```

Does lsmod show it loaded now?

If so, add nvidia to /etc/modules.autoload

You may need to log in at an alternate virtual terminal. Ctrl-Alt-F2, say.

----------

## blueillusion

yes lsmod shows its loaded and its already in my modules.autoload still same problem. Heres some more info about my hardware

Asus a7n8x nforce 2

geforce 2 mx 440

using nvidia-agp gart as a module as well.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

blueillusion,

I'll need to build that kernel and play. You appear to have done all the right things. You could look at the end of /var/log/XFree86.0.log  to see what X is complaing about in detail.

If you are still stuck, go back to the nv driver meanwhile.

----------

## barcodez

Yeah, I'm having the same problem also. Will let you know if I find a solution. When I tried modprobe nvidia it complained that the module was the wrong format. I don't have the exact message but I can get it if necessary.

----------

## blueillusion

im just going to roll back to the 2.6.6 vanilla kernel until 2.6.7 nvidia issue can be fixed somehow

----------

## barcodez

Here is the exact error message when executing "modprobe nvidia"

```
FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r4/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format
```

I'm just reverting to my old kernel version until this is fixed. Happy to help debug it though... just don't know what to try next though.

----------

## matjaz

I had the exact problem. I fixed it by emerging the latest unstable nvidia-kernel package ( nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r4 ) which worked perfectly.

I hope this helps.

----------

## Sabbie

Same problems here, the latest stable doesn't do it for me, still gives a black screen and freezes...

I RTFM, put 8k stacks back on and it runs smooth.... That seemed to have did it then..Last edited by Sabbie on Fri Jun 25, 2004 10:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nesl247

Do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="'~arch" emerge =nvidia-kernel-1.0.5335-r4 nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2 and that will take care of your nvidia problems.. At least it did for me.

----------

## blueillusion

i have those in my package.keywords, they dont work past kernel 2.6.6 for me

----------

## nesl247

hmm.. Im posting in x using them right now.. Do emerge sync and then what i possted above..

----------

## chr1z

 *iotc247 wrote:*   

> Do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="'~arch" emerge =nvidia-kernel-1.0.5335-r4 nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2 and that will take care of your nvidia problems.. At least it did for me.

 

I am using them together with latest love sources. After startx the screen is blank and i have to ssh into the box and kill X. I tried all combinations of nvidia-kernel and I even used vanilla 2.6.6. 4kb stack is NOT set.

I don't know what to do.

----------

## nesl247

So your using love sources? Try using gentoo-dev-sources.. Love sources are alwas buggy is what i hear..

----------

## barcodez

I'm curious as to why the nvidia drivers haven't been unmarked but the 2.6.7 kernel has.

Wouldn't it make sense to unmask these drivers if they are required to make the 2.6.7 kernel upgrade work for those who have the older drivers already installed.

----------

## Sabbie

 *iotc247 wrote:*   

> Do ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="'~arch" emerge =nvidia-kernel-1.0.5335-r4 nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2 and that will take care of your nvidia problems.. At least it did for me.

 

Didn't for me, also I usally just download the nvidia-drivers from there website's 5336 runs fine with 2.4 kernel here...

I recompiled with 8k stacks though, so i'll check out if that works...

----------

## rav

 *barcodez wrote:*   

> I'm curious as to why the nvidia drivers haven't been unmarked but the 2.6.7 kernel has.
> 
> Wouldn't it make sense to unmask these drivers if they are required to make the 2.6.7 kernel upgrade work for those who have the older drivers already installed.

 

The nvidia drivers are very buggy. When I was using a 2.4 kernel and the latest nvidia drivers. nvidia-glx was causing kernel pannics. However, I think the latest drivers are for a 2.6x kernel. So it may work for me now, if I can get passed this problem. Portage realy needs automatic masking and unmasking over kernel changes.

----------

## rav

That would be a w00t. I got it working. Turns out it has something to do with usb 2.0 support. 

See: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188870

And: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=188410

----------

## blueillusion

yea except that i NEED my usb 2.0 support which im not going to give up either of. Id rather use an earlier kernel than sacrifice usb 2.0. Just hope 2.6.8 go's well.

----------

## chr1z

Removing USB 2.0 support finally fixes the problem for me. I don't need it anyway at the moment.

----------

